# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Honda UNI-CUB (formerly Honda U3-X), personal mobility device, Honda Motor Co., Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Honda Motor Co.

Home page - global.honda/innovation/robotics/UNI-CUB.html

Honda U3-X on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Honda UNI-CUB BETA European Launch 

 Published on Jul 23, 2014




> Introducing Honda's new personal mobility device that features Hondas omni-directional driving wheel system and balance control technology.

----------


## Airicist

UNI CUB BETA- Product film 

Published on Jul 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Honda UNI CUB BETA - demo 

Published on Jul 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Honda Uni-Cub: we drive the office chair unicycle of the future 

 Published on Aug 22, 2014




> The amazing Honda Uni-Cub is part office chair, part unicycle and part electric scooter. We put it to the test.

----------


## Airicist

Honda Uni-Cub Monowheel latest generation 

 Published on Oct 10, 2014




> You just sit and lean in the direction that you would like to go. The newest version is more stable, supports heavier people, smaller and taller people. Honda is now selling their Uni-Cub to businesses in Japan that use it for futuristic guided tours, the commercial release of this monowheel mono transporter is for later.

----------


## Airicist

Riding Honda's new electric chair

 Published on Oct 12, 2014




> While both the original UNI-CUB and its successor have the same 6 km/h top speed and 6 km range, the main difference between them is that the latter is lower and lighter.
> Read more here:
> "Honda's latest robotic stool is fun to ride, still impossible to buy"
> 
> by Richard Lai 
> October 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Quick Ride on the Honda Uni-Cub

Published on Aug 3, 2015

"Honda unveiled a new Accord, but more we had more fun on the Uni-Cub."
Honda looks to developers to make its robotic stool useful

by Roberto Baldwin
August 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

UNI-CUB At GirlPower!

Published on May 25, 2016




> 2 minute video showcasing Honda's UNI-CUB at a STEM event in Toledo, Ohio and talking to young girls about the importance of STEM education

----------

